# Best degreaser from halfords



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Got halfords only 5 mins round the corner from me, jsut wondering what the best engine degreaser is:

Choice of


Halfords own special
Jizer
GUNk
Swarfega
You have Autoglym, but then it starts getting more than I want to spend on a degreaser tbh


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If you are near an ASDA, then you can get some stuff called '' elbow grease '' i got some on Friday evening, as yet to have its debut, as it was the princely sum of one English nugget, i thought i'd give it a go. I appreciate this does not really help as you are asking about Halford's, but anyway after years of being told i need to use more elbow grease i have finally found where to get some from. Nearly forgot, it does claim to tackle '' engine stains '' as well as a myriad of other assorted nasties.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If I was at Halfords and needed a Degreaser, I would buy Gunk. Its been out for years and years and works.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

gunk for me outa the choices the brush on stuff


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've used GUNK before and it worked really well.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

gunk but it stinks !


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got a bottle of Halfords citrus de greaser.Its about 105 years old but it works well.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

GUNK and Jizer have been around for years and both work really well.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

I’ve only tried Gunk out of those so I can’t say which is best, Gunk is okay but not great. I tried the Gunk Spray Engine Degreasant can, it does do the job but its cleaning ability is nothing special, it gets used up very quickly (only enough to do one engine) it also smells pretty bad and no matter how well you rinse it off that smell gets drawn into the cabin and doesn’t go away for a while. So I would say don’t bother with the 500 ml Spray Engine Degreasant, the 1 litre ‘brush on’ stuff would be slightly better as you get twice as much for 50p more. 

My advice would be forget Halfords and arrange for your postman to bring you a 1 litre bottle of Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, it cleans away grease far more effectively, it smells much better, it can also be used as an all-purpose cleaner, not just engine cleaning and its better value as there is rarely any need to use it neat.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Muck off from the push bike section.....


----------



## johnboydigs (Mar 1, 2008)

jizer, as its what we use at work and we have some seriously greasy stuff here.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I have used both Jizer and Gunk.

Jizer has the edge for me


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Jizer for me, but as mentioned muc off a decent, also comma hyper clean has made an appearance at my local halfords before and that is awesome.


----------



## Londoner (Apr 25, 2012)

Muck off is great - I swear by it on the motorbike, but if its heavy duty engine grime that needs shifting, the old man has always used Jizer and never had the need to look else wear.

My only personal experience was cleaning up a second hand crank case that was coated in crud and been sitting for months - A little dwell time and some elbow grease and it was good as new!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

halfords degreaser has been votes the best one in classic car magazine this month


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Autoglym engine and machine cleaner is great stuff.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

save money and time..goto semichem, poundshops etc and look for a product made by 151 its a spray bottle its yellow and is called ELBOW GREASE.....its only a quid and its fantastic stuff.i used it today to clean 20 years of muck from the underside of a mk1 golf..few squirts agitate with a brush rinse and 100000 miles of muck.gone and the paint is fresh...seriously i used to always buy autoglym and muc off whichare great products but this stuff for the money is simply the best......try it for a quid you cant go wrong

http://www.accesstoretail.com/uploads/partimages/EG1-12_100924_250.jpg


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

robtech said:


> save money and time..goto semichem, poundshops etc and look for a product made by 151 its a spray bottle its yellow and is called ELBOW GREASE.....its only a quid and its fantastic stuff.i used it today to clean 20 years of muck from the underside of a mk1 golf..few squirts agitate with a brush rinse and 100000 miles of muck.gone and the paint is fresh...seriously i used to always buy autoglym and muc off whichare great products but this stuff for the money is simply the best......try it for a quid you cant go wrong
> 
> http://www.accesstoretail.com/uploads/partimages/EG1-12_100924_250.jpg


Plus its got a great name! :thumb:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Bet it smells better than gunk too!
I'm off to get some tomorrow.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

it smells of lemon


----------

